# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  السهر ومضاره على ابناؤنا

## نور الشمس

السهر ومضاره على ابناؤنا
=============

بحلول العطلة الصيفية تتبدّل العادات اليومية الرتيبة، فينطلق الأبناء نحو الترفيه ومباهج الصيف المسلّية. إلا أن ثمة أموراً تُقلق الآباء، من بينها السهر الذي يمتد إلى ساعات الصباح الأولى، ما يؤثر في صحة الأبناء، وينعكس سلباً على سلوكهم الاجتماعي.


تعب وخمول

يجب ألا يتهاون الآباء بمشكلة سهر أبنائهم طوال الليل، يحتاج الجسم الى الراحة ليلاً، كما قال الله تعالى: «وجعلنا الليل سباتا والنهار معاشا»، فهي الفترة المناسبة للنوم، ليستعيد أبناؤنا نشاطهم صباحًا. قد يسبب السهر المستمر خلال فترة الصيف لأبنائنا التعب والخمول وسوء التغذية وغيرها من المشاكل الصحية المضرة».

رأي علم الإجتماع

يرى علماء الاجتماع أنه من الصعب السيطرة على المراهقين وإجبارهم على النوم باكراً، لذا من المهم جداً على الآباء استنزاف طاقات هؤلاء ونشاطهم في العمل المفيد والشاق، للحد من عادة السهر المضرة.

ضمن هذا الإطار، يوضح علماء الاجتماع أن السهر من العادات المكتسبة في الأسرة أو البيئة التي يعيش فيها الأبناء، من هنا تؤدي الأسرة دوراً كبيراً في تنمية العادات الصحيحة أو الخاطئة في تربية الأبناء. لا تركز الأسرة المتساهلة اللامبالية في رعاية أبنائها على تنمية العادات الصحيحة في نفوسهم، فينشأ الأبناء عاجزين عن تنظيم أوقاتهم وأمور حياتهم، بالتالي يتخبطون من دون هدف، كذلك يلجأ أطفال كثر إلى تقليد آبائهم في أمور حياتهم، فالآباء الذين يسهرون طوال الليل لا بد من أن يعيش أبناؤهم بالطريقة نفسها. 

مضار السهر

للسهر مضار كثيرة صحية ونفسية واجتماعية أهمها:

1. السهر وهرمون الميلاتونين:

أثبتت الأبحاث العلمية وجود الكثير من الهرمونات التي يفرزها الجسم أثناء النوم، منها هرمون النمو المسؤول عن إكسابه القوة العضلية والقوة الذهنية. يؤدي السهر إلى عدم إفراز الهرمونات بالصورة الطبيعية، فإفراز هرمون، «الميلاتونين» أثناء النوم ليلاً مهم جداًَ، لإكساب الجسم حيوية ونشاط ومناعة ضد الإصابة بالأمراض المختلفة، بما فيها الأمراض الخبيثة، لذلك ثبت علمياً أن معظم مدمني السهر يعانون من الكسل والهزال وضعف البنية الجسدية. 

يساعد النوم ليلاً كثيراً على بطء عمل الجهاز العصبي (السمبثاوي) المؤدي بدوره إلى الإحساس بالإسترخاء والشعور بالراحة في جميع أجهزة الجسم، خصوصاً القلب والجهاز التنفسي، كذلك يحمي من مضار السهر مثل: احمرار العين ونقص حدة الإبصار، نتيجة نقص افراز مادة «الرودوبسين» التي تفرز بكثرة أثناء النوم خصوصاً في الليل. نهارًا، يصرف الجسم طاقاته ليعوّض عما صرفه منها ليلا، ويؤدي عدم أخذ القسط الكافي من النوم إلى ظهور أعراض وأمراض أخرى من بينها: التعب، الصداع، الغثيان، احمرار العينين وانتفاخهما، التوتر العصبي، القلق، ضعف الذاكرة والتركيز، سرعة الغضب، الألم في العضلات وبعض المشاكل الجلدية كالبثور وغيرها.

2. السهر والكفاءة العضلية:

أثبتت التجارب التي أجراها علماء التربية البدنية أن الوظائف الجسمية تزداد قوتها وتنقص بين وقت وآخر خلال اليوم، حيث تظهر الكفاءة العضلية في الزيادة تدريجياً عند الرابعة صباحاً وتبلغ مداها الأقصى عند السابعة صباحاً، وتستمر لغاية الحادية عشرة ظهراً، حيث يبدأ المستوى بالانخفاض التدريجي لغاية الثالثة عصراً، ويزداد تدريجياً لغاية السادسة مساءً، ثم يعود إلى الإنخفاض التدريجي مجدداً. يبدأ الانخفاض الكبير عند التاسعة ليلاً، ويبلغ مداه عند الثالثة صباحاً .

3. جهاز المناعة:

تسبِّب قلة النوم خللاً في جهاز المناعة وهو خط الدفاع الأول والأخير ضد الأمراض، وعندما يعتلّ هذا الجهاز يعني ذلك وبكل بساطة الانهيار. عكفت جامعة تورينتو في كندا على دراسة هذا الموضوع طوال السنوات العشر الأخيرة. يحدد البروفسور مولدو فيسكي، اختصاصي الأمراض العصبية والنفسية في كلية الطب فيها، أن أمراضاً كثيرة كانت خافية وغير معروفة السبب، تبين أن قلة النوم وراءها، وأن هذا الجهاز مبرمج على ساعات اليقظة، وساعات النوم التي يحتاجها الإنسان. لدى حدوث تغيير في هذه الدورة اليومية، يصاب جهاز المناعة بالتشويش والفوضى.

4. الأرق:

لا يعني الأرق انعدام النوم، وإنما هو النوم المسهد الذي يكون المرء فيه بين إغفاءة وانتباه. المؤرَّق حركته دائبة لا يستقر، يستدير نحو كل اتجاه، ويحتال على النوم بشتى الوسائل من دون فائدة. إذا امتدّ الأرق ليلة وليالي، انحطت قوى الشخص، توقف العقل عن الإنتاج، سيطر على المؤرّق التشاؤم، الميل إلى الوحدة وكره المجتمعات، كره نفسه ثم كره الحياة. يحتاج الجسم إلى نوم هادئ وطويل يكفي لطرح السموم العصبية التي تراكمت فيه نتيجة الأعمال الحيوية.

5. التشوّهات القواميّة:

يصيب الجلوس الخاطئ أمام التلفاز أو جهاز الكمبيوتر لفترات طويلة الهيكل العظمي بأضرار وتشوّهات في العظام وفقرات الظهر، ما يؤدي إلى الإصابة بالانحناء في العمود الفقري.

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد وعجل فرجهم .
نور الشمس
بوركت اناملك واحسنت الاختيار
بانتظار جديدك المميز .

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تذهليني دااائما أوخيهـ ،،*
*بـ جماااال إطروحاتكـ ،، و ثرائها ،، و قيمتها ،،*
*يعطيكـ ربي ألف ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*و بوركت جهووودكـ الراااائعهـ ،،*
*أدامكـ اللهـ أوخيهـ ،،*
*قلم نابض في قلب منتداكـ ،،*
*لا عدمنااااااكـ ،،*
*و تذكري داااائما أننا لا نزال منتظرون لـ روائع  ما تجودين بهـ علينا ،،*
*لـ ذالكـ لا تحرمينا نثرها هنا ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## نور الشمس

*نورتم صفحتى بمروركم المميز
*
*اميره باحساسى*
*للدموع احساس

يعطيكم العافيه*

----------


## سجينة الآهات

نور الشمس .. موضوع مرة رووووعة 

لكن أني عن نفسي ما أتقيد بتنظيم وقتي في الإجازة 

وفعلا أعاني من آلام في الظهر << قاسية 

لا عدمنا مواضيعك المتألقة 

تحياتي

----------


## دمعة الاحزان

على قوله امي جات الاجازة وجات  معاها السهر للفجر 
بس اكتشفت شي من وراء السهر هو مفيد بحاله وحده بس
اذا ماتبي تفكر بشي مزعجك ومضايقك اسهر زين تتعب واذا حسيت بتعب
بترمي هالراس على المخده لا تفكير ولاهم ولادموع ولاهم يحزنون
بس احيانا يكون الالم اقوى من النوم وتصحي بعد ساعه منه وتقعد تفكر من جديد

معلومات مفيده اخيه
وتسلمي عليها

----------

